# AGGHIACCIANTE/TREMENDO/ORRIBILE



## Mari' (6 Febbraio 2008)

*OTTANTAQUATTRENNE STUPRATA IN CLINICA *

Una paziente di 84 anni ricoverata alla clinica S.Pio X di Milano sarebbe stata stuprata da un dipendente dell'ospedale durante alcune pratiche sanitarie. Lo ha confermato la stessa clinica precisando di aver immediatamente denunciato l'accaduto ai carabinieri e di aver provveduto a sospendere cautelativamente tutto il personale che era in turno al momento della presunta violenza in attesa di individuare il responsabile. L'aggressione risalirebbe a domenica scorsa e ad accorgersi di quanto era accaduto, anche sulla base del racconto della donna, sono stati altri medici e infermieri che hanno avvisato la direzione sanitaria. Immediatamente sono stati chiamati i carabinieri che hanno fatto i primi accertamenti. "Si tratta di un episodio di inaudita gravità ma ancora da chiarire nel suo esatto svolgimento. - ha detto il direttore sanitario Giorgio Tarassi - La clinica si è mossa immediatamente anche per sostenere psicologicamente la paziente che pare stia reagendo bene".

La paziente che avrebbe subito l'aggressione è in cura alla S.Pio X da diverso tempo. "Non sappiamo esattamente cosa sia accaduto, ma nel dubbio abbiamo voluto che venissero presi tutti i provvedimenti necessari - ha spiegato il direttore sanitario, Giorgio Tarassi -. La paziente ha raccontato tutto ai carabinieri". Quel che è certo è che domenica scorsa il personale medico e infermieristico ha subito capito che all'anziana donna era successo qualcosa di strano. E' stata avvertita la direzione sanitaria che a sua volta ha chiamato i carabinieri. Sono stati immediatamente informati anche i familiari dell'anziana donna. A quanto si è appreso, la donna potrebbe aver subito l'aggressione e la violenza sessuale da parte di qualcuno che poteva avvicinarsi a lei per motivi di assistenza o di cura, quindi un infermiere o un parainfermiere. La direzione non ha voluto precisare se il responsabile sia stato individuato, ma per "misura cautelativa", ha precisato il direttore sanitario, é stato sospeso tutto il personale che era in turno in quel momento. L'anziana è stata poi assistita sia dal punto di vista medico che psicologico. "Un'assistenza appropriata all'evento e al momento vissuto", afferma la direzione sanitaria. La clinica le aveva anche offerto il trasferimento in un' altra struttura nel caso si sentisse più tranquilla. Ma la donna ha rifiutato la proposta affermando che la sua fiducia nell' ospedale non è venuta meno. In una nota diffusa nel pomeriggio la direzione sanitaria della casa di cura 'esprime un profondo rammarico per l'accaduto, manifestando piena solidarietà alla signora e ai familiari e massima collaborazione agli organi inquirenti".

2008-02-06 17:13
ANSA.IT



Castrazione!
Non vedo altra soluzione 

ECHECAZZZ!


----------



## Old Giusy (6 Febbraio 2008)

Oddio....

Si Marì, concordo.


----------



## Old casa71 (6 Febbraio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> *OTTANTAQUATTRENNE STUPRATA IN CLINICA *
> 
> Una paziente di 84 anni ricoverata alla clinica S.Pio X di Milano sarebbe stata stuprata da un dipendente dell'ospedale durante alcune pratiche sanitarie. Lo ha confermato la stessa clinica precisando di aver immediatamente denunciato l'accaduto ai carabinieri e di aver provveduto a sospendere cautelativamente tutto il personale che era in turno al momento della presunta violenza in attesa di individuare il responsabile. L'aggressione risalirebbe a domenica scorsa e ad accorgersi di quanto era accaduto, anche sulla base del racconto della donna, sono stati altri medici e infermieri che hanno avvisato la direzione sanitaria. Immediatamente sono stati chiamati i carabinieri che hanno fatto i primi accertamenti. "Si tratta di un episodio di inaudita gravità ma ancora da chiarire nel suo esatto svolgimento. - ha detto il direttore sanitario Giorgio Tarassi - La clinica si è mossa immediatamente anche per sostenere psicologicamente la paziente che pare stia reagendo bene".
> 
> ...


Io a uno così non so' che gli farei...........


----------



## Miciolidia (6 Febbraio 2008)

ognuno tiene le malattie proprie.


----------



## Mari' (6 Febbraio 2008)

casa71 ha detto:


> Io a uno così non so' che gli farei...........



IO si  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ... ho tre Anima-li da nutrire


----------



## Old amarax (6 Febbraio 2008)

ma non si è tranquille a nessuna età!!!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (6 Febbraio 2008)

La violenza sessuale è violenza ...non deve stupire che possa vedere come vittime bambini, anziani disabili ...è la violenza di chi è talmente debole da cercare una vittima che non è in grado di difendersi.
Il sesso è solo un mezzo, ma non è certo il fine di persone del genere.


----------



## Old casa71 (7 Febbraio 2008)

Ma lo sapete cosa mi ha fatto venire in mente questa orrenda notizia?
Avete visto Kill Bill, quando lei è in coma e si sveglia mente l'infermiere se la fa'.......
Questi film secondo me forniscono troppi spunti.


----------



## Nobody (7 Febbraio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> La violenza sessuale è violenza ...non deve stupire che possa vedere come vittime bambini, anziani disabili ...è la violenza di chi è talmente debole da cercare una vittima che non è in grado di difendersi.
> *Il sesso è solo un mezzo, ma non è certo il fine* di persone del genere.


Verissimo!


----------



## Nobody (7 Febbraio 2008)

casa71 ha detto:


> Ma lo sapete cosa mi ha fatto venire in mente questa orrenda notizia?
> Avete visto Kill Bill, quando lei è in coma e si sveglia mente l'infermiere se la fa'.......
> Questi film secondo me forniscono troppi spunti.


Si anche a me....ma lascerei davvero stare i film, non forniscono nessuno spunto. Certe cose accadono a prescindere, dalla notte dei tempi.
E poi...Uma ai due maiali fa fare una degna fine


----------



## Old casa71 (7 Febbraio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Si anche a me....ma lascerei davvero stare i film, non forniscono nessuno spunto. Certe cose accadono a prescindere, dalla notte dei tempi.
> E poi...Uma ai due maiali fa fare una degna fine


Si ma Uma non aveva 84 anni !!!!!!!
E a me uno così fa schifo!


----------



## Nobody (7 Febbraio 2008)

casa71 ha detto:


> Si ma Uma non aveva 84 anni !!!!!!!
> *E a me uno così fa schifo*!


Guarda che l'hai citata tu  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Ma va! ...scusa ma è scontato che faccia schifo!


----------



## Old casa71 (7 Febbraio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Guarda che l'hai citata tu
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ma mica so' scema lo so' che l'ho citata io!
Era per dire come ci si puo' approfittare di persone che non hanno la forza e la capacità di reagire?
Oltre il gesto in se stesso, ultracondannabile, è ancora piu' aberrante l'aggravante nei confronti di chi l'ha commesso. Un uomo così non è un uomo, non è neanche una bestia.


----------



## Nobody (7 Febbraio 2008)

casa71 ha detto:


> Ma mica so' scema lo so' che l'ho citata io!
> Era per dire come ci si puo' approfittare di persone che non hanno la forza e la capacità di reagire?
> Oltre il gesto in se stesso, ultracondannabile, è ancora piu' aberrante l'aggravante nei confronti di chi l'ha commesso. *Un uomo così non è un uomo*, non è neanche una bestia.


Eh no...questo è il vero errore! E' un uomo...eccome se è un uomo. Dentro l'uomo ci sta tutto il bene e il male del mondo! E non è certo negando la notte e l'ombra, che fai sorgere il sole!


----------



## Old casa71 (7 Febbraio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Eh no...questo è il vero errore! E' un uomo...eccome se è un uomo. Dentro l'uomo ci sta tutto il bene e il male del mondo! E non è certo negando la notte e l'ombra, che fai sorgere il sole!


Facciamo poco i filosofici eh.......
Uomo o non uomo io penso che quella nel letto poteva essere benissimo mia nonna.
Siamo pratici, con uno così che ci fai? Lo richiudi, lo castri, lo curiano, che ci facciamo a quest'UOMO!


----------



## Lettrice (7 Febbraio 2008)

*Casa*

Come ha detto Persa non credo che faccia differenza 84 e 30... una vilenza e' una violenza... e il sesso e' solo il mezzo non il fine


----------



## Nobody (7 Febbraio 2008)

casa71 ha detto:


> Facciamo poco i filosofici eh.......
> Uomo o non uomo io penso che quella nel letto poteva essere benissimo mia nonna.
> Siamo pratici, con uno così che ci fai? Lo richiudi, lo castri, lo curiano, che ci facciamo a quest'UOMO!


Ma quele filosofi...è un uomo! Rispondevo a te, che dicevi che non lo era. Facile passo che porta alla rimozione dei problemi.
Lo condanno ad una adeguata pena. Certamente, non lo castro. 
Lascerei stare poi i discorsi: ci poteva essere mia nonna. A differenza del singolo cittadino, uno stato non ha nessun diritto di ragionare così.


----------



## Nobody (7 Febbraio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Come ha detto Persa non credo che faccia differenza 84 e 30... una vilenza e' una violenza... *e il sesso e' solo il mezzo non il fine*


Certo! E' evidente...chi esercita violenza, sessuale e non, cerca e gode del proprio potere sugli altri.


----------



## La Lupa (7 Febbraio 2008)

Attenti al gori_i_i_i i iilllla!

M'è venuto in Fabrizio.

Scusate.


----------



## Nobody (7 Febbraio 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Attenti al gori_i_i_i i iilllla!
> 
> M'è venuto in Fabrizio.
> 
> Scusate.


Guarda che il gorilla alla vecchia ha preferito il magistrato...


----------

